# Best time of day to spray?



## TJH (Mar 23, 2014)

Taking out wind rain etc. any certain time of day when targeted plants take up chemicals best.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Absorption rate is really high as the dew is leaving in the morning....and it is also a ideal time to protect honeybees if you are spraying in clover fields or alfalfa. It is extremely important that we try to protect our pollinators. Don't mean to come across as a greenie, but our health and livelihood depend on these insects. Also, that time of the morning usually has calmer winds also.

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

And you can see your tire tracks  real important if you don't have guidance systems....


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

Whatever time of day the wind is not blowing.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Early and late. I like the spray to have time to stay on the plant before evaporation beings. Also less drift at those times.

Considering bee and any other pollinator is a major concern of mine.


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

TJH said:


> Taking out wind rain etc. any certain time of day when targeted plants take up chemicals best.


Herbicide or pesticides? Note if there is/are bee keeper(s) in area bee sure to notify them BEFORE you spray any pesticides.


----------



## TJH (Mar 23, 2014)

Thanks to all. Bees are a concern of mine also. Mainly I'm going after broadleafs in pastures, a little late here now though. But I've noticed that glyphosate is better sprayed in the morning than evening. The other day I sprayed a fence row in the morning and around the garden in the evening and the fence row was a good kill the garden not as much. I always thought both times would be good but not for glyphosate.


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

This is just my reasoning... I like to spray early in the mornings while the plant is open and at full activity. I feel like you don't get nothing accomplished once it reaches 90 degrees and the plants close. They don't absorb as much chemical.

I don't know where my idea came from but it works.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

All kinds of adjuvants and stickers can be used to overcome the time of day issue, it all depends on how much you have to spray and how fast it needs done.

Good advice though on pollinators and letting any beekeepers around know.


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

They should be registered with local Ag department FSA county extension office


----------



## SwingOak (May 19, 2014)

What I learned years ago was that whatever you are applying needs time to dry, usually about an hour at minimum. Many herbicides and pesticides volatilize at temperatures 90° and higher, so it's better to spray earlier in the day if it's going to be hot. If you spray too late in the evening, the spray can be diluted by dew before it has a chance to be effective and may even be washed off the plant if the dew is heavy. Recently I sprayed 2-4,d early in the morning with a heavy dew still on the grass, and finished spraying the field that same evening starting about an hour before sunset. The area I sprayed in the morning showed an earlier response. Except for the spots I missed...


----------

